# [FREE APP] Touch Tester Free



## touchtrst (Jun 11, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: ADB

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hi, there

'Touch Tester Free' is to evaluate every items of touch performance like linearity, accuracy, and so on.

Google play URL: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.touchtrst.touchtester#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDIxMiwiY29tLnRvdWNodHJzdC50b3VjaHRlc3RlciJd

If you visit our web-site, you will find the specific information
and guides including You-tube movie clip.

Web-site: www.touchtrst.com

thanks


----------

